# could you lose 8% bodyfat in 8weeks ?



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

I go on holiday in 8/9 weeks, I was just thinking to myself would it be possible to lose 8% bodyfat in this time. I currently weight 208lbs and would say im roughly at 20percent bodyfat 6'3 and 21. So i would roughly need to lose 16lbs in 8weeks and have no muscle loss. To me this seems like a realy steep task but I might try it I mean the worse that can happen is I fail but atleast i still look some what better. What do you guys think?

Also 12% bodyfat I was wondering what sort of ripped is that, because 12 percent to me I would think is sort of taylor lautner/ cristiano ronaldo? would this be correct or are they much lower?


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

http://www.builtlean.com/2012/09/24/body-fat-percentage-men-women/


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes it can be done, but without aas you'll lose some muscle too. 12% bf for most is semi-visible abs without tensing, but all depends on genetics and how much you train them.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Yer I dont really want to start aas just yet I want to do as much natty before that. But yer going to try a 1000 calorie deficit but up my cardio a little bit. May start a blog and keep people updated. I'll need to get some figures up tonight.


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

j0rd4n500 said:


> I go on holiday in 8/9 weeks, I was just thinking to myself would it be possible to lose 8% bodyfat in this time. I currently weight 208lbs and would say im roughly at 20percent bodyfat 6'3 and 21. So i would roughly need to lose 16lbs in 8weeks and have no muscle loss. To me this seems like a realy steep task but I might try it I mean the worse that can happen is I fail but atleast i still look some what better. What do you guys think?
> 
> Also 12% bodyfat I was wondering what sort of ripped is that, because 12 percent to me I would think is sort of taylor lautner/ cristiano ronaldo? would this be correct or are they much lower?


ive lost 6% in 7 weeks so far so i would say yes you can


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice man what percentage where you at and what are you at now? Obviously the lower you are the harder it starts to become.


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

started at about 19.5% last measure I was in the 14%s next measurement on Sunday 

dropped 5.5kg too 

im doing keto diet eating 400 below maintenence

also doing anavar and winnie 50mg ed and test e 500mg ew for 12 weeks

and a bit of clen and t3 but not much


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> http://www.builtlean.com/2012/09/24/body-fat-percentage-men-women/


Not seen that before, very useful.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Whether or not you'll have visible abs at 12% is mostly down to your bodytype. Ectomorph types like myself gain the majority of our fat round the midsection, so even 10% could be too much to have abs showing. If your fat is spread more evenly though then 12% could possibly be enough.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Ronaldo is at under 8% all year round if i remember correctly. Good luck with this task mate! I'd imagine that you'll lose quite some muscle too.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Seems like your on alot  fair play. I want to try doing this natural and get as far as I can before resulting to the good stuff  . Anyway I am going to start a journal maybe tomorrow or over the weekend to keep track, hopefully it will get me motivated.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Ronaldo probably is TBF, But his body doesn't seem like OTT like most people at 8%. Guess we will just have to weight and see. In all honesty im not bothered about BF% I just assumed 12% is a good ammount to have for nice abs etc. So as long as i look good I'll be happy but assumed 12% was a good realistic goal.

Edit: Also i think im a Mesomorth  .


----------



## LiquidMuscle (Apr 3, 2014)

its doable but it will require alot of dedication. You should be good natty to start with but may be worth considering some supplements towards the end such as clen as your progression will slow down the lower bf you go. I know you stated going natty but it also may be worth considering a small cycle of anavar to preserve muscle mass whilst restricting calories and doing so much cardio. Your bound to lose some muscle mass i would imagine.

And no the actors you mentioned above are at least sub 10% probably closer to 8%.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Fair enough im not against a cycle atall, But with getting the stuff and working out a good cycle I would much rather do it after holiday when i can be 100percent commited to it. Do as much naturally possible before holiday have a good 2 weeks abroard then come back and look at maybe a cycle.


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

try 400 under maintence , and 30 mins cardio every morning before you eat

you want to aim for 1lb a week weight loss otherwise your losing muscle


----------



## LiquidMuscle (Apr 3, 2014)

If you work hard enough im sure you'll be happy with the transformation whatever % you get to. You will still have progressed alot in that time even if you dont quite make 12%. But 12% isnt out of reach. You say you need to lose 16lb in 8 weeks. Thats 2lb a week (some outstanding maths there). 2lb a week is achievable with enough work. You can always finish what you started when you get home. Rome wasnt built in a day. Stick at it mate and you will get there. Have a good holiday.


----------



## LiquidMuscle (Apr 3, 2014)

I have to agree with cplmadison. With the kind of calorie restriction and cardio for the goal your wanting to achieve some muscle loss in inevitable imo.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

LiquidMuscle said:


> I have to agree with cplmadison. With the kind of calorie restriction and cardio for the goal your wanting to achieve some muscle loss in inevitable imo.


In fairness if u throw in a bit of test u should retain your muscle, I am starting a cut next week with DNP, t3, Sibutramine, and test @350mg/week


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Took these photos last week would you agree with roughly 20percent?


----------



## LiquidMuscle (Apr 3, 2014)

johnnymctrance said:


> In fairness if u throw in a bit of test u should retain your muscle, I am starting a cut next week with DNP, t3, Sibutramine, and test @350mg/week


Agreed. Throwing in some AAS even at a low dose should eliminate this problem.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

i would also suggest high t3 to throw your thyroid into overdrive.

some say you'll get muscle loss but personally, i haven't seen any of it and i've been taking high t3 for ages. You can also take some anabolics (and not bulk) if you're very concerned.

http://www.progressivehealth.com/using-t3-triiodothyronine-to-help-weight-loss.htm#Studies_on_T3__reverse_T3_and_Weight_Loss


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

LiquidMuscle said:


> I have to agree with cplmadison. With the kind of calorie restriction and cardio for the goal your wanting to achieve some muscle loss in inevitable imo.


Sorry, but I have to disagree with the inevitable muscle loss statement.

I did an 8 week comparison check this week and have dropped 5% with an increase of weight on the scales. 90.9 to 91.7kg. Skeletal muscle mass was showing to have gone from 41.2kg to 44.9kg.

Assistance is with 100mg testogel and 40mg winny tabs.

However, OP does state natty, so maybe you're right and me not being biases my initial disagreement.


----------



## Hiker (Oct 17, 2013)

I have lost 5 kilos in the last 6 or 7 weeks on a 700 or so calorie deficit.

I don't seem to be losing any great deal of muscle and my strength if anything is improving. Admittedly possibly due to increase muscle innervation or some other factor, but the inevitable muscle loss doesn't seem to me to bear true in all cases.

Much more work to do however!!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

You will inevitably lose a little muscle running a deficit unless you are running some form of AAS. But as long as you are still lifting and getting some carbs and protein in right after training, it should be minimal.

It also about when you eat, not just how much you eat.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Just cut and see what happens, a goal like that will see you taking risks you dont need too to get there, if you've never been cut before you dont really need to worry about getting to a standard. Just do it healthily and plan more in advance next time, cos it does seem you have put it off and left it too late to be fully safe with it.

You seem sensible ignoring ppl saying use aas and waiting until you can be fully focused. So do the same here, 500-600 below in cals and morning cardio, you will lose weight and look better, just don't worry about % or something, look in the mirror. A lot of ppl set weight goals and end up looking worse not stopping until they have hit that number, either to thin for their size or gaining a lot of fat


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Cheers for advice buddy, I'm not ignoring the AAS advice I just feel at this moment i dont know enough about it and it would be stupid for me to do it without doing proper research etc. I have set the goal high I know but I am aiming just to look better and setting a high goal i think will help me work as hard as possible. I'm not to bothered if I dont get there as long as I try. I have now started the journal if any of you wish to follow it.

I didn't mean to seem like I was against the idea of AAS I just honestly dont feel I know enough about them yet to actually do a cycle. Also I dont want to start a cycle and then realise I'm not as dedicated as I hope I am. I think I feel I need to be right mentally before I do one.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

j0rd4n500 said:


> Cheers for advice buddy, I'm not ignoring the AAS advice I just feel at this moment i dont know enough about it and it would be stupid for me to do it without doing proper research etc. I have set the goal high I know but I am aiming just to look better and setting a high goal i think will help me work as hard as possible. I'm not to bothered if I dont get there as long as I try. I have now started the journal if any of you wish to follow it.
> 
> I didn't mean to seem like I was against the idea of AAS I just honestly dont feel I know enough about them yet to actually do a cycle. Also I dont want to start a cycle and then realise I'm not as dedicated as I hope I am. I think I feel I need to be right mentally before I do one.


i ment the idea not to take it was a good one to not use aas, think you misread that bit!


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes if you're starting at a high body fat % which you are.

When in the teen figures I can fairly easily lose 1% per week.

Once I hit single digits it's more like .25-.5% per week.

It requires full dedication though no "cheat days" and daily exercise.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Josh Heslop said:


> i ment the idea not to take it was a good one to not use aas, think you misread that bit!


Ooops my bad I didn't see the you seem sensible. Thanks haha.  .



ConP said:


> Yes if you're starting at a high body fat % which you are.
> 
> When in the teen figures I can fairly easily lose 1% per week.
> 
> ...


Yer its fully understandable the lower you go the harder it gets obviously. But at this moment the goal is to get to around 12 percent by holiday I would be happy with 15 but I want to set my goal as high as possible. Then when I come back from Holiday I will probably try and maintain BW while trying to increase Muscle which should help me lower my BF very slowly.


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

johnnymctrance said:


> In fairness if u throw in a bit of test u should retain your muscle, I am starting a cut next week with DNP, t3, Sibutramine, and test @350mg/week


Are you doing a journal/log mate?


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Gathers54 said:


> Are you doing a journal/log mate?


I am ye mate, starting monday week!


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

ConP said:


> Yes if you're starting at a high body fat % which you are.
> 
> When in the teen figures I can fairly easily lose 1% per week.
> 
> ...


Are u using any ancillaries to aid this 1% loss per week? eg clen, t3 DNP?

How much daily exercise mate and do u do fasted cardio?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> Are u using any ancillaries to aid this 1% loss per week? eg clen, t3 DNP?
> 
> How much daily exercise mate and do u do fasted cardio?


No drugs besides the odd ECA stack.

Don't do fasted cardio.

I am busy all day long on my feet so hard to say but 1 hour weights 1 hour cardio sounds about average.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have lost nearly 8% body fat in 10 weeks of cutting and for the first few weeks I was still adjusting my diet so 8% in 8 weeks or close should be possible. I don't know if it would be possible as a natty.


----------

